# great song



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

nick lowe, i knew the bride when she used to rock and roll


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

acitak 7 said:


> nick lowe, i knew the bride when she used to rock and roll


Please enlighten us some more .


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*nick lowe*



Pugg said:


> Please enlighten us some more .


nick lowe is a musician, songwriter and producer prominent in the pub rock scene of the 1970s, has written and performed some great songs, I knew the bride, cruel to be kind, breaking glass.also wrote milk and alcohol by dr feelgood. great songs if you like pub rock. his version of I knew the bride was made in 1985 with great video on youtube,although dave edmunds version in 1977 is faster and very very good, as I say great if you like the the style of rock, which was an answer to glam rock of the early 70s which I also think is great


----------

